# pcv valve



## mikemcgrath (Jun 5, 2006)

ive got a 1990 nissan 240sx with the ka24e engine...where is the PCV valve located


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

on the valve cover


----------



## vash.t.s. (Feb 6, 2006)

any pictures? i just ordered a full tune up and the pcv valve they sent me looks different than what i think is my pcv valve on my valve cover. i got a ka24de though and what i think is the pcv valve has a bend in it and the one they sent does not. help


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

*PCV valve*



trmn8r said:


> on the valve cover


Actually it is located on the side of the intake manifold not the valve cover.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

Madmaxfl said:


> Actually it is located on the side of the intake manifold not the valve cover.


i second this... the drivers side of the intake mani at that


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The PCV valve actually connects to the intake air box that sits on top of the intake manifold. It's located on the passenger's side of the motor.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Madmaxfl said:


> Actually it is located on the side of the intake manifold not the valve cover.


thanks for correcting me. ive been looking at sr's for too long.


----------

